# Syringe feeding to stimulate appetite: how much?



## TevaVidal (Oct 28, 2016)

Hi all,

As seen in several other threads, our little Mr. Maximus is being a stubborn foodie hog and is on a partial hunger strike, eating only cooked chicken, which obviously doesn't give him all the nutrition he needs. And even with the chicken, he doesn't eat much. He's being monitored by the vet and otherwise things seem to be relatively ok.

I'm going to be starting a taste campaign to find him food he likes, and also starting a syringe feeding campaign to both give him the nutrition he needs, and to stimulate his appetite.

I've seen on several posts in the forums that the less hedgies eat, the less they feel like eating, and that force-feeding stimulates appetite. I suppose this is partly to do with stretching their little stomachs so that they are ready to receive more food, and feel hunger more keenly.

My question is: how much food is typically enough to stimulate appetite? 

I've only ever managed to get 10 cc into Max at a time before he rejects the syringe altogether, and it doesn't seem to have had any effect on his regular appetite...

Thanks in advance. Any insight would be appreciated


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

You need to feed about 24-30 cc per day. You can do this in two or three feedings over the day.


----------



## Mom of a cutie (Mar 21, 2017)

I might add that if you cannot get that full amount in, just some will be better than none. When I brought my hedgie home she was on a food strike, but I was able to syringe feed her about 16cc of food each day and that helped kick start her appetite again. Also, I put her kibble in her sleep sack, and that helped as well.


----------



## TevaVidal (Oct 28, 2016)

Thanks Nikki & Mom of a Cutie.

Max REALLY resisted the syringe feeding but we've managed to work him up to 24 cc. We've found a mix of stuff that he really likes and he usually yums it up for about half a syringe's worth before he starts fighting us. Plus he's still eating a bit of chicken afterwards, usually as stress-eating once we put him back in his home. His poops are returning to normal, but he still won't eat kibble on his own, and kibble in bed doesn't work for him.

How long did you find it took to have appetite stimulated? How many days at 16+ cc?


----------



## Mom of a cutie (Mar 21, 2017)

For Pippa, it took 3 days of syringe feeding and putting kibble in her bag before she really began to eat on her own. I truly think stress is what makes her "not comfortable" to eat. If Max still isn't eating on his own (and the kibble you have for him is the same that the breeder was feeding him, or previous owner was feeding him), I'd not put cooked chicken in his pen and just put kibble in his bag and in his bowl. Continue to syringe feed him, so he's not going hungry, and see if that works.

For Pippa she wouldn't touch anything "new" and it took several days before she'd really eat her kibble on her own. Honestly, she struggles to even eat 1 TBL each day, but she's consistently eating it, so I think we're on to the right direction.


----------



## TevaVidal (Oct 28, 2016)

Thanks, that helps. For Max, unfortunately, part of the underlying problem is an abrupt change of food to what he was used to, with no possibility of going back to his original food because the company changed the formula (see previous thread http://www.hedgehogcentral.com/forums/12-diet-nutrition/159042-abrupt-change-food.html)

The vet put him on Hills r/d to control his weight, but after some initial tasting, he's not interested. We're trying to find some kibble that he'll actually eat, and continuing to syringe feed in the meantime. He's doing well, in terms of behaviour, level of activity, and poops. The only problem is not eating on his own. Today will be the 3rd day since we've managed to get him above 16cc of food...


----------



## Mom of a cutie (Mar 21, 2017)

Oh no, that stinks. I'm sorry, I didn't realize the change of food issue (as I just read about in your other post). I would suggest to keep putting a kibble into his sleep bag. Whatever kibble you decide on. Any chance you could do a search for a "comparable" food to the one you used to feed him? Maybe there's some info out there about what has similar ingredients, or something. Other than that, I'd keep syringe feeding him (although I know that's a really tricky and time consuming task). 

I don't know if this is an appropriate suggestion, but with Pippa I syringe fed her for a few days, then one evening, I tried to not disturb her much at all, and did not even syringe feed her (because it SERIOUSLY stresses her out) and that very night she began to eat the kibble in her bag....maybe that's worth a try? Maybe one evening don't stress Max out (if syringe feeding is a stressor) and just try to keep things as calm as possible...put kibble in his bag...and see what happens?

If he doesn't eat it you could always get right back to syringe feeding to make sure he has the proper amount of nutrients in his body for the day.


----------



## TevaVidal (Oct 28, 2016)

Good news! Max is eating again!

For a couple of days, circumstances made it so that we couldn't give him multiple feedings with the syringe, and we noticed that he was REALLY keen on it when we did feed him. He went after the syringe like it was the best thing in the world, which is a far cry from the torture sessions we had at first. That showed us that his appetite was definitely back. The vet had suggested we try him on Blue Buffalo Indoor Health recipe, which we did. I was very skeptical, but Max took to it right away and for three days now he's been gradually increasing the amount he's been eating (we're counting kibbles...).

So all is well! Our hog is on the mend, and full of vitality. I am incredibly relieved  Hopefully this food source will be stable and sustainable, and not pull a nasty trick the way Acana did.

Thanks everyone for all the help!


----------

